# SandW Model 5906



## TheGunGuy (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a Smith and Wesson model 5906 I wanted to find out the year it was made. The serial number is: TCU6919
Any help would be very helpful.

Thanks,
TheGunGuy


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I do not have good made on data for the more modern S&W autos but the M-5906 had a production span from 1989-1999.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you on the year (I don't even know what year mine is)

But I love my S&W 5906










:smt1099


----------



## RugerNut (Oct 9, 2011)

S&W customer service 1-800-331-0852
Call CS and give them the serial number.They will tell you the month and year of production.You can also request a manual.


----------



## bob2231 (Dec 29, 2012)

TheGunGuy said:


> I have a Smith and Wesson model 5906 I wanted to find out the year it was made. The serial number is: TCU6919
> Any help would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> TheGunGuy


I'll try,but my book has a problem with that range.
In '88,the range used was TBL7955-TCB4082.Not quite to your number.
But in '89,the only listed serials begin with TED.
So,I'm going to guess 1989,based totally on speculation.
I don't know why they did that.


----------

